# In your pocket horses



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

There's an Arabian gelding at our barn named Hanz who is an absolute riot xD. He's a total sweetheart, loves to be held and petted, will sit there and lick your hand for ages if you let him. He's also a big hit with the young lead line riders and their parents because he sticks his head out of his stall and makes funny faces xD


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

My horse is an in your pocket type horse that will follow you around, interested in everything you do etc. He is an unreg Australian Stock Horse.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

I wish I had an in your pocket horse. Instead I've got a grumpy mare who always has to take 3 steps away from me when I go to the pasture, then lets me catch her. Then she proceeds to frown and bare 2cm of her bottom teeth for at least 20 minutes until I tack her up and ride her.

Sometimes I try to convince her that all she needs is a hug. But then she pins her ears and curls her lip even more. She has the mare faces down PAT!

And some people wonder why my horse gives me such confidence issues sometimes.... :lol: She genuinely hates me, I'm sure of it.

But naw. She's just one of those horses who prefers to be with the horses. Just like people, they all have very in depth personalities!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My old gelding and my current gelding are both "in your pocket" types. Aires (current) is 17hh of puppy dog. Dakota (old) was very attached to me and me alone. Aires is a Percheron/paint cross and Dakota was an Arab/NSH cross.

My best friend's QH mare is "in your pocket," as is her TB gelding, but her Arab/paint filly is a little more independent.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Both of my geldings are in your pocket, puppy dog personalities. One to the point of being an annoying pest! Last night I hosted a Paddock Paradise workshop and had a group of close to 20 touring the facility. Both the boys walked around the track with the group, absolutely hamming it up. Luckily they are well behaved and nothing bad came of it, but they certainly took advantage of all the loving pats and scritches, lol.


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

My gelding is reserved around people- He doesn't really like strangers and he only really gets affectionate if I stand still next to his pasture/stall/etc for a few minutes (and even then I think it's more "hello hooman did u die? u have not moved 4 sum time, v concerned who will feed me?????????????? Hooman????????????????")

However my trainer has several horses who will walk right up to you and rest their entire heads on your shoulder if you go out in the pasture and stop moving for .2 seconds and demand pets. Or they'll just follow you around.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

My draft mule was definitely "in your pocket" at all times. He would follow me around the pasture if I was out there doing anything, and would come running if he saw me. A lot of mules that are well-treated and socialized to people are very much puppy dogs. 

My old QH gelding, Raven, was not really like that, but he did enjoy attention and when he noticed me come for him in the field, he would walk right up to me. He was a bit more like the horse version of Clint Eastwood from "Gran Torino" - kind of grumbly, tired old man who could be opinionated, but he'd give his all for you.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

my standardbred mare is the epitome of in your pocket, lol. she definitely seems to prefer my company over the other horses, will put her head against my chest and stand there with my arms wrapped around her whole head for as long as i want after i ask her for a 'hug'. She'll follow me anywhere, including up onto the tack shed porch. she'll leave a fresh hay bale to come to me. and i joke that i have 'auto pony' when i go out to catch her, she catches me instead, lol.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

karliejaye said:


> Both of my geldings are in your pocket, puppy dog personalities. One to the point of being an annoying pest! Last night I hosted a Paddock Paradise workshop and had a group of close to 20 touring the facility. Both the boys walked around the track with the group, absolutely hamming it up. Luckily they are well behaved and nothing bad came of it, but they certainly took advantage of all the loving pats and scritches, lol.



I'd love to see photos of your set up, in another thread perhaps, so we don't hijack this one.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

My old appy mare was in your pocket. Out of my current horses the draft cross is, my arab and her anglo arab son are not. They like people, especially me, but keep a respectful distance and move on if you choose to ignore them. I actually prefer their type, that is curios and interested but a bit aloof. Naturally respectful. 

I have seen in your pocket types in thoroughbred, qh, appy, arab, draft (often), canadian, warmblood, mules and various crosses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I've got a pasture full of them. Out of the 11 I only have one that isn't and that's because I bought her from a petting zoo so I reckon she had enough attention for a lifetime while at that place. She is absolutely terrified of kids to this day.


----------



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

Both of my horses are big puppies :lol:
My OTTB is the most cuddly and just loves everyone. He's the horse that would walk through fire for you. He follows me like a puppy, hence one of his nicknames - "Puppy"
My Paint...she likes me. She's an absolute sweetheart in my eyes. But she does pull the mare stare at anybody else. Very much a one person kind of horse. And oh, don't even try to pet her unless you have at least 3 carrots. She will give you the cold shoulder.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Can't call my walker a pocket pony as he's so polite. Never invades my space, impeccable ground manners. The qh on the other hand, can't get him out of my space and it's not from trying. He's a gentle soul and loves people.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

My Thoroughbred is such a baby! :lol: He's the biggest lover you'll ever meet!!!! I absolutely adore his in-your-pocket personality.  He is really quite particular about who's pocket he is in, though! He is *extremely* protective of me; if I'm in his stall with him, he will pin his ears and stick his nose at anyone who walks by his stall!! He's my turd


----------

